# The Woodlands Carehome,



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

Visted with Mini Me. The place was originally a carehome for the elderly and then later become a home for young kids who had gotten into trouble, before finally becoming disused in Jan this year.

Absolutely amazing how clean this place is, although very repetative room after room, this place is much bigger then it looks.

3 floors up, plus 2 basement areas one of which is locked securely.

Pics:






Alarm area plan.





























































































































Heading Home


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

Good one!,Nice to see a site that hasent been given the chav treatment


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*



Bad wolf said:


> Good one!,Nice to see a site that hasent been given the chav treatment



It may well have been now, I drove past a couple of weeks ago and saw loads of chavs hanging around the place


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

I just dont understand the mindset of thease individuals!,why trash!!. Its good we have likeminded people on here and other similar sites.


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

Could you put the date of your visits on please, gets confusing if people want to go and find that its demolished/trashed/burnt.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*



krela said:


> Could you put the date of your visits on please, gets confusing if people want to go and find that its demolished/trashed/burnt.



yeah ok no problem, just cant recall the date of this one, tho it is still standing I know that much at least, Ill try to work out the date


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

Why do all carehome type places all seem to look similar? 

Really love that fireplace, the wooden stair rails, and that stained glass window is gorgeous.

Nice to see some different places.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*



smileysal said:


> Why do all carehome type places all seem to look similar?
> 
> Really love that fireplace, the wooden stair rails, and that stained glass window is gorgeous.
> 
> ...



This is the first one I have seen si I woulndt know that all look the same 

It was a nice lil explore, even though much of the room was pure repeatative ness, but I did like the deco


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

Yes, its very similar to one my aunty is in at the moment. apart from the beautiful staircase and stain glass window, they don't have those at hers lol.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*



smileysal said:


> Yes, its very similar to one my aunty is in at the moment. apart from the beautiful staircase and stain glass window, they don't have those at hers lol.



Cool, would like to see one or two more of these kinda places, my great grandmother was in this one before she died, many many moons ago


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

Someone I used to work with had a boyfriend who worked as a security guard at a nursing home that was being renovated. 

She often visited him there because his duties included guarding a pile of matresses waiting to be skipped.....


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*



Richard Davies said:


> She often visited him there because his duties included guarding a pile of matresses waiting to be skipped.....



WTF? why would they do that? if they are being skipped why bother gaurding them?


----------



## carlito (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

Wish, 

I'm guessing you visited a while ago, i went here about 2 month ago now and on both occasions it was a mess! Didnt find the second basement area though, only found the one with i think 6 rooms, 1 boiler and another one had child's drawings on the wall. I thought there may of been a second basement when looking at the outside access to it, but thought better when seen the half pulled up york stone tiles.

defo a while ago i guess, the wall covering the lift has been ripped off(plaster board), and there was defo no showers with there glass, or sinks in that condition!

Bloody Chavs


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*



carlito said:


> Wish,
> 
> I'm guessing you visited a while ago, i went here about 2 month ago now and on both occasions it was a mess! Didnt find the second basement area though, only found the one with i think 6 rooms, 1 boiler and another one had child's drawings on the wall. I thought there may of been a second basement when looking at the outside access to it, but thought better when seen the half pulled up york stone tiles.
> 
> ...



It was a while ago, wish I could remember the date to add to the title, it was before xmas though.

And yeah f**cking chavs, all need bloody shooting :icon_evil


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: The Woodlands Carehome - Report*

The details on the staircase and the stained-glass window certainly redeemed a rather run-of-the-mill care home. Quite an imposing fireplace too! 
I find it interesting with these places to see the various decorations from different decades. My dentist's is like that...a very old building which was partly renovated in the 60's, a gorgeous heavy Jacobean oak door with bottle-glass windows, Victorian stained-glass, fake Tudor panelling, fake Regency fireplace and the usual 70's airtex ceiling. At least looking at the decor helps to take my mind off my appointment!


----------



## grimreaper (Feb 11, 2008)

i visited in here around xmas. please be carfull as i got chased out by around 6-10 chavs armed with bats and pipes. I have a feeling it may be being used as some kind of crack den.
be carefull!!!


----------



## carlito (Feb 11, 2008)

Crack den? in farnworth? 

Went there on a recce in December, then back twice in January, not a dickie bird in that place, no needles, no hint of drug use what so ever. Has been chaved, granted, but no one hardly goes there.

Surely you must of heard them before you went in, or even in the first few minutes.


----------



## grimreaper (Feb 11, 2008)

carlito said:


> Crack den? in farnworth?
> 
> Went there on a recce in December, then back twice in January, not a dickie bird in that place, no needles, no hint of drug use what so ever. Has been chaved, granted, but no one hardly goes there.
> 
> Surely you must of heard them before you went in, or even in the first few minutes.



yes i saw them within 20 seconds of entering. as soon as they saw me they all run off for sum reason (maybe they thought i was a cop) as i was going back to my car they all came running back at me from the trees behind the building armed with bats etc


----------



## carlito (Feb 12, 2008)

So within 20 seconds of entering, you were spotted, did you enter with ear muffs on, or were they all "chilling". Cant get my head round the fact that you didnt hear them before hand, and for you to see them within 20 seconds, they must of been sat in the corridor, strange considering theres about 100 areas.

I'm guessing we are on about the same place here, Farnworth in Bolton?

Mind you, the only drugs in that place is the pennicilin growing on the carpets.

Weve all had our experiences i suppose.


----------



## vicronix (Mar 7, 2008)

hi im looking at doing this place got one tonight lined up first though  right near my flat so i have had a look around the outside a few times which bit were the chavs in as i have not seen them when ive been the last 2 times but not gone inside lol what area where they in? are they in the old bit? the newish bit to the left or the bit around the back?


----------

